# Focus st block polish



## LowSide76 (Nov 4, 2018)

Just wondering if there's anything for a focus st ally head to get nice and shiny, it's gone a grey ish colour due to oxidisation.
Autosol and elbow grease?


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

This stuff - click is well reviewed and was recommended a lot the last time this sort of thread came up.


----------

